# Nystagmus



## TXGrown (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new around here but have been reading for a little while. There's a great wealth of experience here and it's always great reading about others V's. 

I have a pup that's 12 weeks and I'm pretty certain he has nystagmus (we see the vet Tuesday). Has anyone had a dog with this? If so how has it affected them?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My dog had nystagmus (rapid, involuntary eye movement) at that age. He was diagnosed by my vet who told me there was no treatment for it. I contacted my breeder who said that in 17 years of breeding V's, he had seen only two incidences of it (neither dog was in his line). He told me that in both cases, the dogs simply outgrew it.

Dax never showed any sign that his vision was impaired. About the time he was a year old the condition began to diminish for a while, then return. Eventually, it just went away. He is two years old now and no longer has it.


----------



## TXGrown (Jan 18, 2012)

That's good news! Fuze seems to have a little bit of a hard making things out over 15-20 yards. His rapid eye movement is horizontal and very quick. It's been constant so far. I really just want to find out if it is nystagmus so the breeder can know. Fuze is happy and healthy.


----------

